# Questions on a aero tollerance 60+ location RFP



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

I normally have no problem figuring out our bids but am a little stumped when this RFP came in. The specifications in the contract calls "for "zero tollerance" with little snow accumulation". This contract is three year and properties range in size from 1/2 Acre to 1.2 Acre. The service are is spread pretty far. Some locaitons are fairly close to each other. 

The contract is all inclusive, everything, no add-on's. I mean everything except off site trucking.

So my questions are this:

I would normally figure one truck could service 5-7 properties with 2" triggers but now with zero tollerance, i figure a truck can really only handle 2 maybe 3 properties, that seem right?

I know our direct and indirect costs associated with a tuck and crew. I need to cover those costs and our margin on top with only two locations serviced, that seem right or even possible?

I have run figures and for an acre lot, pretty straight forward and typical islands, couple hundred feet of sidewalk, sidewalk around buldings, with zero tolerance and all potential costs associated included. I calculated with 12 events with an average of 4 pushes per event (it says zero tollerance) and 4 de-icer applications there is a total of 48 each. Truck with driver and shoveler. Site staking and potential for stacking as there is little storage space. I am running about 19,600.00. That seems crazy high to me, am i right in thinking that or do the numbers seem right on?

Half acre property I calculated at about 11,850.00?

For information purposes, I calculated truck with operator and blower with operator/shoveler at 140 per hour total.

I calculated de-icer at 210 per acre applied.

Have not thrown anything in for potential stacking/relocating on-site or extreme variables.

I greatly appreciate any input guys!!


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't think people realize what it truly costs to keep a property at zero tolerance. Yea it's a good idea but to service it properly it's going to cost considerably more than say a 2" trigger pushed every few inches and salted once the event is done.

Your numbers sound about right. Just remember don't over extend yourself. The bid will more than likely go to an outfit whose numbers are half of what you quote but the service will not be up to their expectations. Good luck tho.

A lot of times it seems companies want zero tolerance until they see what it is going to cost.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

When i was younger and dumber, we did a 6 acre zero tolerance account for $13800 for the winter. Not saying it was a good idea but it gives you an idea of what the market will bear.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I would bet you will have a lot more than 4 deicing events on a zero tolerance account.
edit: I re-read your post. Are you saying you will salt after every push ? Hence the 4 pushes and 4 salts ? Sorry just got confused


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I figured with your number of events $9000. But that is with my costs. I do not have any employees so that will keep my costs down. So I think you are in the ballpark. If I could find 4 or 5 lots like that it would make a great winter.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Zero tolerance is pretty much impossible. If you bid what it takes to try and get close to that spec then you will be the highest bid they receive


----------

